# sweetgum pods



## QuakerBoy (May 7, 2017)

Cast in purple and pink alumalite.  Shipping out for a mother's day gift.

Thanks for looking


----------



## wvdawg (May 8, 2017)

Very unique.  Nice work.


----------



## T-N-T (May 9, 2017)

Those are nice.  Happy mother's coming


----------



## Bkeepr (May 11, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## QuakerBoy (May 11, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words everyone


----------

